# UGA ranked among CFB's Top-10 programs of last 20 years



## Gold Ranger (Feb 21, 2017)

> Best 20-year average Massey Consensus ranking:
> 1.Ohio St
> 2.FSU
> 3.Oklahoma
> ...



http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/UGA-ranked-among-CFBs-Top-10-programs-of-last-20-years-51376305


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2017)

Best gauge of that ranking is Alabama at #9


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Best gauge of that ranking is Alabama at #9



And tOSU at #1. Pretty much a bogus list. I wouldn't put us at #6. More like 7 or 8.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2017)

Where are the Vols?? I thought they were relevant and "PowerHouses" in college football.. At least Bucky says that.. 

Funny, Bama is 9 on the list...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Best gauge of that ranking is Alabama at #9



Actually, it is a reminder of just how bad Bama was from 1997-2006.

That's how averages work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Actually, it is a reminder of just how bad Bama was from 1997-2006.
> 
> That's how averages work.



I was thinking the same thing. Two 10 and one 7 win seasons from 1997 to 2007. Every other year was 6 win or worse. Bad memories.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Two 10 and one 7 win seasons from 1997 to 2007. Every other year was 6 win or worse. Bad memories.



But now, Bama is what every team out there wants to be..


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 22, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's how averages work.



Keep in mind the company around here!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 22, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> But now, Bama is what every team out there wants to be..



Oh Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 22, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> But now, Bama is what every team out there wants to be..



Yeah, I thought we had some older dudes in here, but apparently 8 years = 4eva.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 22, 2017)

elfiii said:


> And tOSU at #1. Pretty much a bogus list. I wouldn't put us at #6. More like 7 or 8.



Looking at the 20 year window, not sure how anyone looking at it objectively, could disagree with OSU #1? Of course objectivity, and the sports forum, don't really go together!!!

I expected more from you elfii????


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 22, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Looking at the 20 year window, not sure how anyone looking at it objectively, could disagree with OSU #1? Of course objectivity, and the sports forum, don't really go together!!!
> 
> I expected more from you elfii????



But day aint from round hurr.  Day caint be good at the foosball.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Looking at the 20 year window, not sure how anyone looking at it objectively, could disagree with OSU #1? Of course objectivity, and the sports forum, don't really go together!!!
> 
> I expected more from you elfii????



We also look at OSU's competition over the last 20 years.. Objectively..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 22, 2017)

LoL


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Looking at the 20 year window, not sure how anyone looking at it objectively, could disagree with OSU #1? Of course objectivity, and the sports forum, don't really go together!!!
> 
> I expected more from you elfii????



2006 - 2016 CFB National Championships

Alabama - 4

tOSU - 1

2006 - 2016 CFB National Championship Games Played In

Alabama - 5

tOSU - 2

1996 - 2016 CFB National Championships

Alabama - 4

tOSU - 2

1996 - 2016 CFB National Championship Games Played In

Alabama - 5

tOSU - 4

In the last 20 years Alabama has won 80% of the National Championship games it has played in. tOSU has won 50% of its' National Championship games during the same time period.

In the last 10 years Alabama has one more National Championship games than tOSU at a 4:1 ratio.

Any questions?


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 22, 2017)

elfiii said:


> 2006 - 2016 CFB National Championships
> 
> Alabama - 4
> 
> ...



You missed the whole point elf!!! It was best progrmas over the last 20 years. Not who won the most NC over the last 6 years. Bama was down right just bad many of those 20 years. With that logic, had Washington won the last 5 NC, Jockey would be here telling us all how Washington was the best program over the last 20 years!!! Actually, maybe he did tell us that even without any NC in the last 20 years? I cant remember?

Anyway, I thought you were a pup fan? Why you swinging from the....nevermind!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> You missed the whole point elf!!! It was best progrmas over the last 20 years.



Define "best programs". To me best programs are the ones that are winners because the only stat that matters is what's on the scoreboard when the clock says 00:00, not how many 5*'s you recruited or how many kids graduated.



Madsnooker said:


> Anyway, I thought you were a pup fan? Why you swinging from the....nevermind!!!!



I am a Dawgs fan and I said above no way we are #6. I'm an honest Dawgs fan and those ranking are bogus.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Define "best programs". To me best programs are the ones that are winners because the only stat that matters is what's on the scoreboard when the clock says 00:00, not how many 5*'s you recruited or how many kids graduated.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Dawgs fan and I said above no way we are #6. I'm an honest Dawgs fan and those ranking are bogus.



Elfiii, I'm pretty sure you know what an average is.  Think about it like this.  Bama was sooooo bad for the first 10 years that it took this historical run to even eek them back into the top 10.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 23, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Elfiii, I'm pretty sure you know what an average is.  Think about it like this.  Bama was sooooo bad for the first 10 years that it took this historical run to even eek them back into the top 10.



The point is they have played in more National Championship games and won more of them over the last 20 years than tOSU yet tOSU is #1 and Bama is #9. Phooey! #bogusranking

As more proof of that UGA is ranked 6th and everybody knows if we're in the Top 10 we sure aren't 6th place and I'm a UGA homer.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 23, 2017)

This is one of the funniest posts ever on here . UGA can't even beat gators when they have no offense . Haven't won NC in 36 years .


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Who's the idiot that ran that mouth, then ran and hid like a female dog when the unbeatable was beat?



is that slayer you are speaking of? im not a dog fan.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 24, 2017)

daily nolesux from manhattan.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 24, 2017)

All right chillin's ya'll play nice now you hear?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 27, 2017)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right chillin's ya'll play nice now you hear?



This _is _us playing nice.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 27, 2017)

yep. daily crapnolesux


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. daily crapnolesux



Daily Bamasux.  Getting ready to drop back to back to the ACC.


----------

